# Loyalist's Log of All That's Good And Holy!!!



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Righty, well, I figured I'd start up a thread chronicling my continuing forays into the world of small plastic and metal men, as work on the Storm Troopers has been a bit slow lately and I'm frankly getting tired of posting random selections in Painting & Modelling....

So, as it stands, I've got a fairly substantial collection of Guard and Marines (42nd Cadian Shock and Storm Guard, respectively) as well as the beginnings of a Witch Hunters contingent. I'll get some group shots and post them tomorrow, as I don't really have decent ones right now...

My current projects are a trio of heavy weapon teams I recently bought, converting a Sentinel, and a wrecked Leman Russ I'm entering in a competition on another forum...











Details of the individual projects...





















So, tomorrow's work (for reference, it's just past 1 am where I am)...start paint on the heavy weapon teams, start sandbagging the living hell out of my tank wreck, find plasticard to build an armored crew compartment for the Sentinel and to fill in holes in my tank wreck, and get army shots for this thread....

Oh, and a logistical note...I'll be posting progress on my Storm Trooper Project in its dedicated thread. Everything else I do (at least until I do a non-Imperial force.....) will go here. 

Thanks for looking!! 

:drinks:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

great going mate, hope you succed in finding the plasticard, i know from experiance its hard to find here, dnt know about in the us though


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Funnily enough, finding a supplier wasn't the difficult part...I just haven't used my sheets of plasticard in about 8 months or so, and I've got no idea just where the hell I've put it...

Well, not much progress so far...but I did get group shots! :biggrin: 

My small Witch Hunters contingent...











My DIY Space Marine army (Storm Guard)...











And my growing Guard Army...











I counted up points for my Guard today; to my complete shock, I've actually made it over the 1500 mark...and it's a completely game-legal force! As it's my first legal army, I'm fairly chuffed....now to get it all painted....


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Looking Great!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol i know how ya feel with painting.

i only have after school to paint now. i can only seem to fully finish 1 guy every day. or if i don't do the base, can get a drone done too.

i like your space marines, theyre looking really good ae.

and cant wait to see the finished gaurd regiment.

oh and are you doing conversions for your witch hunters?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! 

Yeah, I'm looking into conversion possibilities for my Witch Hunters...a test mini is in the very near future. 

Well, got caught up in another side project...making a fully decked-out, kilted and bearded bagpiper for my Guard army. It'll count as a Trademark Item for my Colonel. As my green stuff skills really aren't up to the task of sculpting cloth, I went with a different technique...






















It's a fairly simple process...I soaked a bit of tissue in watered-down PVA glue, then carefully draped it around the mini. It dries fairly stiff, and generally acts like cloth. I think it turned out fairly well...thoughts? 

Next on the list will be finishing my heavy weapon teams, whipping up a test mini for the Witch Hunter conversions, and finally getting some actual work done on my tank wreck.....


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that is one bloody good idea.


----------



## Telliphas (Jun 10, 2008)

> I soaked a bit of tissue in watered-down PVA glue, then carefully draped it around the mini. It dries fairly stiff, and generally acts like cloth.


Thats a clever idea, i might have to steal that one as my GS-fu skills are lacking when it comes to making cloth / robes of any kind.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

By all means; I shamelessly stole the technique from a guy on another forum who used it to make tarps. 

Well, progress has been a bit slow of late, but here's what I got...










The first of my Arco-Flagellents. Testing out a paint scheme for them; the cloth will be white with red =]l[= regalia. 










Fist look at the test model for the Sisters of Battle conversions I've been contemplating. Basic idea is to have them be fanatical super-storm troopers. I figure I'll paint litanies all over the armor, and the bolter will be connected to the backpack via guitar wire. 










Finally, got some more modelling work done on the bagpiper. He'll be carrying the pipes under one arm, with a pistol in the other...my green stuff-jitsu isn't quite up to modelling the arms in the correct position to be playing the pipes. 

Well, that's all for now...I'll be trying to complete all of these, in addition to the heavy weapon squads. Should have a bit of time tomorrow, so mayhap you'll see another update then.......

:drinks:


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I love your GS beards. I really like the bagpipe player too, it will definately be a unique conversion piece. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh no! They really do mean in the future there is only war when even _Santa_ is concripted into Guard duty! 

Looks nice man, i loove that Colonel haha!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers gents :biggrin: 

Well, I dug yet another project out from the back of the model bin...






























I think I got this damn thing sometime around Christmas, and it's been sitting around looking distinctly grey ever since...so I just had to finish it off. I'll be out of town over a good part of the weekend, so I'm not expecting to get much done...progress next week, I hope. 

As always, C&C welcome...and thanks for lookin'! 

:drinks:


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

looking good, the landspeeder is nice, i like the base alot, it really helps finish the model off nicely


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well thank you :victory: 

Been quite a productive night; as there's exactly a week left in the vehicle wreck competition, I figured I'd best get me arse in gear...






















I've scratchbuilt the flakboard barriers for a trench on either side of the tank from plasticard and sprue, as well as glueing the tank wreck itself to the base. I've gotta let the woodglue dry overnight, so tomorrow morning I'll be applying some of this stuff...










Liberally to the board to make a slight slope up toward the flakboard, as well as 'burying' the tank a little. After that, a mess o' sandbags, a framework and awning to go over the gaping hole where the turret used to be, a heavy bolter emplacement in the same spot, a mess o' razor wire, basing, and paint...gonna be cutting it close!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

PROGRESS!!!!!
(sorry for the crap pics; camera went wonky and the shutters didn't open all the way)
































Spread the filler, sandbagged the heavy bolter emplacement, built the heavy bolter and bipod, scratchbuilt the roofing for the emplacement...at the moment, I'm gonna have to wait for the filler, green stuff and pva-soaked tissue to dry, so I'm at a resting point for now. Oh, and the roof and heavy bolter aren't permanently attached yet; they'll be painted seperately. 

I'll be adding sandbags and razor wire all over the board; perhaps some other trench-related acoutrement as well. After that, it's basing and painting...more to follow!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Like the speeder a lot. The base really sets it off well. Well done.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That will make for some badass terrain. Nice work all told.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks much for the replies, gents  

Well, the tank wreck has once again occupied my time today...































I based the entire piece, sandbagged along the trenches, I cut the razor wire to fit, painted the roof and heavy bolter...and in a flash of inspiration, scratchbuilt a ladder and ramp to allow quick access to the heavy bolter nest from the backside of the position. I've gotta wait for the green stuff to cure overnight, so tomorrow it's paint! I think it's shaping up pretty well...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

hey you should have some of the tracks leading up to it to make it look like they were blown off or somthing ya know.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

hmm.... i like the uber stormtrooper of doom.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

lookin good, that vehicle thing looks like its gonna turn out good.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers gents 

@Brother Anubus...thanks a million for saying that, dude. I actually intended to lay out some spare track at the beginning of the project, but apparently forgot...anyhoo, it's done. 

Well, I've started basecoating the piece...once that's dry, on to the drybrushing. Progress later....


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Dang loyalist! Now that is creative (and sweet!) terrain!

Love it!

You have greatly painted models as well!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well thank you, sir! :victory:

On the terrain front, well, y'all can see for yerselves...









































Don't think i'm quite ready to call this one finished yet; needs a bit of touching up, perhaps something more...I'm gonna give it a think and maybe get back to it tomorrow night or Saturday. I'd love to hear thoughts, comments, criticisms, etc....this is a piece for a competition that ends Monday, so I'm gonna try to get it as good as I can before then.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Very nice, mate.... Not too sure about the ladder, but the rest is ace.


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

yea dude it looks awsome! Also no problem I just thought of given an idea:grin:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks gents 

Question...how much would y'all be willing to pay for something like this? My dad told me to ask; he reckons it looks good enough to sell. Personally, I don't think I'm good enough to sell anything at this point; or at least not good enough to make any money doing it...but I did promise to ask around. So, what d'you think?


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I think you're undercutting your abilities a bit. I think its a very quality piece of terrain. I don't think you could make any money off of this one in particular because of the cost of materials (Russ's aren't cheap). I think you did a great job showing damage on the tank though, and the rest of the work (basing, emplacement, fence, etc.) is awesome. I'd expect to see something like that (minus the tank wreck) go for at least $35 at a hobby shop.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm, definitely be worth a thought then...

Alright, in other news, I got some work done on yet another oldie...





















Catachan arms and legs, SM scout torso, the cape from the SM Commander sprue, a green stuff hood, and standard shoulder pads (the =]l[= pad has a plasticard flak guard on it). Fairly happy with it as a whole; should look pretty good with paint on it...


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very quick update....started a Black Templars test model: 































Just started the highlights on the armor...still have to paint the arms, hit the metallic bits with a black wash, clean up a bit all 'round and detail...but I think it's coming along nicely. Thoughts?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright, got some advice from a painter on another forum and decided to give the Templar another go...
































Much happier this time around. I'm gonna try and get this one finished tomorrow, as well as putting in some work on the Inquisitor. As always, thoughts appreciated!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Aaaaand...it's done!









































I'll be basing it once the black paint dries...now off to work on my Inquisitor....


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright...been a while since the last post. The Black Templar are apparently in the mail, so they'll be center stage once they arrive. Until then, a slightly larger project...































Digging through my room the other day, I found this beauty of a 1/35 scale Tamiya M1A1 Abrams tank kit. That, combined with the work of another hobbiest over on a different forum, prompted me to embark upon my own massive conversion project...this'll take some substantial work. The pics should give you a general idea where I'm going with it...not much is even glued down yet, as I've got so much bloody work to do yet. 

Oh, and I had to use Storm Troopers for the scale shot because I don't actually have any Ork bits...so if anyone out there has a surplus, let me know :biggrin:

In general hobby news, I'm currently...'redistributing' my collection. I'm getting rid of some of the stuff I bought basically 'cause it looked cool, and bringing in some useful stuff. I'm also getting involved in a couple army-building projects, one of which is in development in these very forums...so that'll be its own thread. 

Alrighty, that's enough typing for me...let me know what you think of the Battlewagon thus far! Oh, and a clue as to what it's actually armed with would be excellent....I has no Ork codex, so I'm basically clueless. I'm sorta waiting for someone, somewhere to answer before I really get going...


:drinks:


----------



## 32BitHero (Mar 27, 2008)

yes they should be i left the package in the care of my roommates while i roadtrip to fresno to see the Rockstar Mayhem Tour but if they dont get the package out succesfully itll be out soon BTW subscribed and i liek where your going with that tank lol


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That terrain piece really turned out, well done.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Wraith :biggrin: 

Oh, and Hero, s'all good dude...I actually started a log over on Warseer specifically dedicated to commission work, so I'll probably leave the most updates there (look out, you may have created a monster...)

Well, some more work done on the Battlewagon today....


















































Thanks to several people, I figured out what these bad mothers actually carry weapons-wise, so I settled on a Kill Kannon supplemented by a handful of big shootas and rokkits. It'll be open-topped, and will hopefully receive grot riggers provided I can scare up a source for the models...oh, and I'll be grafting a Deff Rolla onto the hull at some point. 

Lots of work yet to do...covering gaps with tarps, supplementing the fence around the turret, adding a platform to the hull behind the turret, finding models, some crazy engine workings...it'll be a good bit before this bad mother's ready for paint. 

In the meantime, I got a package...first set of Chaos bits for my Iron Warrior/Storm Guard duel scene, so I'll be trying to get some work done on that piece soonish. 

Alrighty, I'm tired, so that'll be it for tonight...would love to hear thoughts on the Battlewagon so far...I'm contemplating 'Bulldawg' as a name, not at all settled yet. Thanks for lookin'! 

:good:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Got a bit more work done on the Battlewagon...












Added some tarpage to cover up the joins between the cannon and turret, as well as the turret rim, 'cause it looks a bit messy on the underside of the plasticard platform. 

Not quite happy with it just yet...I'll probably add another layer of tissue to smooth it out. Doesn't look natural quite yet. 

Alright, afraid that's all I got for now...hoping to have a bit more soon, as I've got some models coming my way. Oh, and I started more work on my duel scene, so that'll have new pics soon, as well! 

:drinks:


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like a great start on the Battle wagon. Can't wait to see it in person. I need to get some pics up of my new Brass Scorpion... I think I'll do that tonight and hopefully post them tomorrow. The conversion bug must be going around.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers mate...yeah, can't wait to see the scorpian in person, too, looks freakin' awesome! 

Right, got a package in the mail today...











The results of the Heresy Online Miniature Exchange! Tanrel, generous soul that he is, shipped a couple blisters of Space Marine Veteran Sergeants my way...cheers bud; have an e-beer! :drinks: 

After reading Warpath's excellent tutorial on uban basing, I decided to shamelessly steal the technique and base my Marines with it from now on. So, this lot'll be the first in the new style. It takes a bit of extra effort, but the results should be well worth it. 

Here's a closeup of my favorite model of the lot: 











Always was partial to that particular style of chestplate. Also the mace. 'Cause maces are badass; says so in the rulebook. 

And finally, the test base using Warpath's technique that I whipped up; it will serve as a base for one of the Terminators I have coming in the mail...











Alright, that's all for the moment...I'm gearing up for a few productivity-inducing projects, including Warseer's 'Tale of 40k Painters,' the 'Tale of Four Painters' ofshoot taking place right here on this very forum, and a pledge to paint 100 models before Christmas over on the Ammobunker...so activity will be at a minimum until August; all three of the bloody projects start then, so after that it'll be fast and furious for the foreseeable future...


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice models they are and you've made them look better with Warpath's basing technique. Great work here!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers mate! 

Well, first off, I finished the test base as well as getting some paint on the veterans' bases...





















I'm really quite happy with the result. It takes some extra time, but the end result is more than worth it, in my opinion. This will definitely become the basing technique for my entire army. 

There is larger news, however...my first ever commission arrived! Haven't had the camera around, so I've only just got some pics (the package arrived a day (or two?) ago). No group shot yet, I'm afraid. This, however, is my progress thus far...












And a few closeups:
































I'm fairly happy with my work thus far, though ultimately it is, of course, up to the client. I will say that they look less chalky in real life. I took it easier on the highlighting this time around; I think they're turning out better than the test model. I've got the arms for all four bodies undercoated; they'll be painted tomorrow. 

Slow progress thus far, but I'll have the house to myself for the next four days...definitely some time to kick production into gear! So, that's my project status for the moment...C&C welcome, as always! (especially from you, 32BitHero :biggrin: )


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Two down! 












Apologies for the lighting in this pic; it makes it appear as though I've smeared gold paint all over one of the bolters...this is most assuredly not the case. 

I found a couple details to fix on these guys, so they're looking pretty good now...the transfers came out much better than I expected. 

Also got at least some work done on six more, so production's on the rise! Comments welcome, as always. 

:drinks:


----------



## 32BitHero (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice i like them alot I'm just thinking about how much i liek the elbowpads other than that nicely done


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

I wanna see the witch hunters army finished! lol


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah...me too  

Unfortunately, it's pretty well on hold at the moment...my army for 'Tale of Two Gamers' will be my Storm Guard, so the Inquisition will have to wait until that's squared away, I'm afraid. 

Well, lack of updatage is for two reasons...one, I've been waitin' for my thousandth post! It's only proppa it be on me own bloody log, yes? Oh, and second, I spilled my pot of black paint. It all came out. Many words were emitted, most of which aren't appropriate for inclusion in these fine forums. Suffice it to say, I was not amused. 

That pretty well precluded painting work on the Templars, so I went about prepping the untouched models for paint. That work's all done now. And I also managed to scam a pot of black from my one and only buddy who's into the hobby, so I'm proud to report that work can now continue! 

Only problem...football camp starts in 3 days. Bugger. Ah well, wagons ho! 

So the Templar commission will be the main thrust of my work over the next couple days, as I prepare to move back into college. 

And finally, enough with the typing, I hear you say! It's your thousandth post; where be the pictures? 

And I respond, hold yer bloody horses, here they be...










The newest batch of recruits for my Storm Guard; two Dreadnaughts, five Terminators, and my former Veteran Sergeant, who will henceforth be a Captain, and of course be repainted to reflect his promotion. 

And a veteran with paint on 'im...































And he shall be known henceforth as Most Revered Veteran Brother Studs McStudly...

Mmmkay, that be it for now. I'll definitely be putting up some more shots of newly completed Templars in the very near future, so stay tuned! 

:drinks:


----------

